

Ask HN: alternative for paypal - csomar

I live in a country not supported by Paypal, but I can use Moneybookers (Note that Alertpay are pure SCAM). Some freelance sites support Moneybookers, so I'm with them and to this point there's no problem.<p>In the side, I'm planing to work with some people and thus get paid for my work. The pay will be between $100 and $300. Paypal is not supported, but only few uses MB so what's the best option for me? Please give a payment system, advantages and drawbacks (also the fees) (I'll check them myself if it's supported in Tunisia)<p>Another thing, if my client have Paypal and a CreditCard, can he put his money in his creditcard (from paypal) and then transfer it to Moneybooker, will that be costing (very high fees??)
======
create_account
Google Checkout pays internationally, but then there was this infamous
episode: [http://www.slash7.com/articles/2009/3/26/google-is-evil-
wors...](http://www.slash7.com/articles/2009/3/26/google-is-evil-worse-than-
paypal-don-t-use-google-checkout-for-your-business)

~~~
patio11
Google Checkout pays internationally... for businesses with bank accounts in
countries described by the the set {United States, UK}.

Not too much joy for a Tunisian there.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_Google Checkout pays internationally... for businesses with bank accounts in
countries described by the the set {United States, UK}._

The author of that blog lives in Europe, so it seems she opened and maintains
a U.S. bank account to be eligible for Google Checkout.

Perhaps the O.P. can pursue a similar strategy?

~~~
teej
She is originally a U.S. resident, that's what enables her to have a U.S. bank
account.

------
jusob
You could try eLance or oDesk. I believe they charge around 10%, but work in
all countries.

~~~
csomar
And yes, your answer is the best so far, I found even tunisian mates who
didn't and have now an International CC, better they can send adn receive
money with Paypal through their CC.

It's the perfect Solution, I'm applying, thanks :D

------
ljacobs
Plimus is another good option. The company sells worldwide and has many
different payment options. The Plimus website is www.plimus.com

------
vaksel
Some offshore guys I know use worldpay

------
ieatpaste
You might want to also look at Escrow services - since it's pre-pay, some have
lower fees.

------
il
WebMoney is a major payment system in Eastern Europe, it works worldwide
though.

